# Blood & Slaughter (A World Eater's Project Log)



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I have fallen to the whispers of Chaos, except this whisper is of loud angry shouts and repeated chantings of BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!

Yes everyone, MrChaos starts Chaos! (*Badup Dish*) And my god of choice: KHORNE.

This blog will be filled with skulls, spikes, blood and more skulls! Cause Khorne wants 1 million skulls. And he WANTS his skulls.

As you can expect, I'm not a big fan of metal minis. I will be fielding three Obliterators in my 1750 army and browsing through some Khornate blogs gave me some snazzy ideas to convert plastic Obliterators.

I do not really want to add over the top mutations, and I'm theming the Obliterators to have a Khorne feel so with a box of Chaos Terminators, bitz of Possessed Marines and a Vampire Counts Corpse Cart I went to work.



I have place a massive order of Forgeworld Khorne stuff, so expect Khorne Daemon Prince, Terminators, Land Raider doors and Lord Zhufor himself!

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

The impaled guy is awesome! My only suggestion would be to add some dangling legs or maybe stumps or something.... maybe some intestines hanging out or something.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Whoops, I think I drooled on my keyboard. Those Oblits are sick. Deffinetly one of my favorite conversions. +rep


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

KHAAAAAARN!!!

I'm not to keen on the old model, so with a bit of modelling I converted my own Kharn. Parts from Orks, and Chaos Marines were used.




> The impaled guy is awesome! My only suggestion would be to add some dangling legs or maybe stumps or something.... maybe some intestines hanging out or something.


I've got a lot of grim bits from then corpse cart, I guess I could add some decapitated body parts on the base.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

love it. keep up the good work


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

KHARN!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks pretty damn cool. Good work, +rep


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Must... Obliterate!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent model of kharn and the oblits are outstanding. Kharn is seamless, no faults at all. The oblits look like they should be a standard gw kit. Fantastic work.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great work. Will have to steal your ideas for oblits. +rep from me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very very nice! I love that Kharn model, both the conversion and the paint.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome to one of my tutorials! Been some time since I did one.

*HOW TO PAINT WHITE*

As you can already guess, I'm painting up a Pre-Heresy World Eaters marine while waiting for my shipment to arrive. So I thought I'll make a tutorial on how to paint white, as white is one of the hardest color to apply.

We start with a basic Chaos Black primed model


A coat of Adeptus Battlegrey is applied on the model, 


Now a coat of Astronomican Grey is brushed on the model, keep your brush slightly wet as you apply the paint on.


Slowly build up the color by adding a mix of Fortress Grey + Skull White. Remember to keep your brush wet as white has a tendency to appear chalky when brushed over. By having a slighly wet brush you can slowly blend in the white on the armor.


Finally a watered down highlight of Skull White by itself on the edges of the armor.


*Blending Blue*

Start with a basecoat of Regal Blue


Then apply a coat of Enchanted Blue + Regal Blue


Next with a wet brush apply Enchanted Blue 


A further wet layer of Enchanted Blue + Ice Blue and highlight the edges softly with Ice Blue


Back shot.



*Skin*

Basecoat of Scorched Brown


A coat of Snakebite Leather


A mix of Snakebite Leather + Dwarf Flesh


A light coat of Dwarf Flesh and a wash of Lich Purple


A mix of Dwarf Flesh + Elf Flesh as the final highlight


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I am thoroughly impressed by your work. I can't wait to see some more. Keep it up. + rep!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

*Metallics*

Basecoat of Boltgun Metal


Wash of Badab Black


Drybrush of Chainmail

*Freehand *

*World Eaters Freehand*

Draw a circle using Hawk Turquoise, paint the continents using Graveyard Earth then Goblin Green. Next paint a black pattern of jagged teeth.


Carefully using Blood Red, redraw the jagged teeth leaving a black outlines for the finish.


*Blood*

Use Red Gore and with a thin brush and dab the edge of the chainsword. Next add a mix of Red Gore + Chaos Black and do the same. Finally use Gloss Varnish and apply on the red to create wet blood.


Done.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a *very* promising start to a log :good:

Kharn and the oblits are wonderful, and your tutorial is comprehensive and easy to follow. Have you posted a copy on the tutorial board?

+rep (twice if i could)


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Varakir said:


> This is a *very* promising start to a log :good:
> 
> Kharn and the oblits are wonderful, and your tutorial is comprehensive and easy to follow. Have you posted a copy on the tutorial board?
> 
> +rep (twice if i could)


I have now. But it's not showing up at the thread listing.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Kharn conversion, i was contemplating doing something similar myself, looks like i have to now  thanks for the motivation and inspiration dude. I'd give you more rep but i need to spread the love a bit more. 

Never been keen on pre-heresy anything but your guy is done pretty well. I'd be tempted to darkline the inner area of the shoulderpads, since the blue you've applied is a pretty vibrant colour. Also to make the logo a slightly larger size since there is little much else on the shoulder, unless you've planned to do some other symbols or something around it?  still very nice work.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok the Khorne Bezerkers arrived and I can't get my grubby hands on them.

Here are three skull champion armed with powerfists. The one on the left will have a Khorne symbol brass etched on the Power Fist once my Forgeworld stuff arrive.

Each of the Skull Champions have a trophy rack with assorted helmets for the raging collector. If you are interested in the heads they are as follow...

From left:
-Head from Fantasy Khorne Champion
-Head from plastic Chaos Terminator Lord
-Head from the Khorne Bezerkers


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Skull bases arrived today, now the Bezerkers got something to stand on.





SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I am really impressed by your work! Definitivly going to keep an eye on this k:

Have some well deserved +rep!


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great work. Btw, where'd you get the Skull bases ?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers, 

The skull bases are from Black Cat Bases

http://www.blackcatbases.com/produc...nts=92&CAT_ID=92&P_ID=411&btnProduct=Products...


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

2 painted Bezerkers with blood soaked skull bases. They will have to do for now until the Forgeworld stuff arrive.


----------



## murderdoll (Jan 30, 2010)

wow i was following this on warseer and forgot to check up on it nice to see the zerkers getting some paint.


-murderdoll


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats great looking. You have a very crisp painting style that looks great on these guys. Good work, can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Forgeworld stuff arrived and I can't wait to get my hands on assembling the Khorne Daemon Prince.

For now I'm working on the World Eater Terminators and here is what I have so far. Added a banner for the Termi with the Khorne Icon. They should be primed and ready to be painted.


Oh and a couple more painted Bezerkers, the blood on the skull base is given a much darker tone now.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking totaly aewsome you get some rep from my my friend!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

2 more Skull Champions,


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I just crapped my pants. Your conversions are stunning. Why don't you do an Angron Conversion to lead your awesome force of doom into battle? I love the terminators and the forge world components. If I wasn't so out of money, I would so get some Forge World stuff. Again, Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Stunning work here man! Really liking it!

Now just get those termis painted, cause I feel they are going to be awsome! 

Have some well deserved +rep :victory:


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

definetly some superb work!
+rep for you!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I've added a light wash of Devlan Mud on the Bezerkers, then touched up with Blood Red.



Terminators are on the work. In a few days I will reveal them in their full painted glory.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

+rep nice looking models. keep up the good work

EDIT; damn need to spread the love first...virtual rep then :biggrin:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

WIP of the Termies, metallics are not done yet, so are the misc doodles and stuff.



close-up


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

WOAH AWESOME I love this thread....


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

The ground will flow with the red ichor of the Imperium's finest! Bring me more skulls!













KILL! MAIM! BURN! Chant with me brothers!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow those termies are awesome! I like the red on them far more than the berzerkers I must say. Same with the brass trimming. Oh and that banner is wicked sweet! Have some rep for that squad alone.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

This is absolutely fantastic. Your terminators are awesome! That freehand on the flag is superb. You are truly a great painter.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

The 1 million skulls quota is not met. And Khorne is displeased.

Summoning his chosen, a Daemon Prince steps forward from the warp to collect the skulls of worthy champions.

*ahem*

I wanted to have a daemon prince with wings, and thanks to a fellow friend (jospoon) for providing me a very nifty set of metal wings from the Vampire Counts Winged Nightmare (which is still available in GW's online store).

Oh and there was a missing horn for the Daemon Prince but a little sculpting and it's fixed.





Also Lord Zhufor!


And a Terminator Lord with Bloodfeeder and Combi-Melta


Painted pics coming soon!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Love your work and i will try to follow your guides for freehand painting of the w.e logo and bloode/gore once im ready.

Those Terminators look Hulking and i also realy like the Banner!:shok:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Is that Daemon Prince from Forge World? And I love the posing on Lord Zhufor! It is really dynamic.


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't post copyrighted info mate - Jez


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I AM DESTRUCTION INCARNATE!





THE FORCES OF CHAOS ARE MINE TO COMMAND!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy Motherflip. That's all I can say


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry about that previous post.

By the way if you are thinking of buying a blood slaughterer for your army than you might want to convert it user a defiler body and legs, i did it and it looks awsome. Ill post pics if your not convinced.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit. You have done a shitload of work since I saw this thread last. There is a heap of amazing work here. Rep


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Fateweaver said:


> Sorry about that previous post.
> 
> By the way if you are thinking of buying a blood slaughterer for your army than you might want to convert it user a defiler body and legs, i did it and it looks awsome. Ill post pics if your not convinced.


The Forgeworld Brass Scorpion is very interesting though, but do show your converted defiler using Blood Slaughterer.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Rhinos...

The Enemy hides in metal boxes, the cowards the fools!

We shall take away... their metal boxes...

*ahem*
The more I continue the more I feel the warp overtaking me... maybe I should stop collecting Chaos.
Anyway here's a bunch of Chaos Rhinos. I have added some fancy Chaos plasticard bits to 'Chaosify' the Rhinos. Also Forge world doors and spikey bitz to pimp the vehicles.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Those are just so damn cool, especially the Terminators and the Daemon Prince.

Have some +Rep for the amazing work.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok mini update.

Assembled the next wave of 12 Bezerkers and the Chaos Land Raider.

Here's a pic of the army shot so far.


Chaos Land Raider


Painting will commence as soon as I finish this Pretty Mar..=Deleted by the Inquisition=


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

great moddeling, lots of bitz :shok:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

wow im very impressed i realy like the skull bases it fits perfectly with the fluff

SKULS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!

+ rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Man you've been busy, makes me ashamed of my own work rate! Fantastic job on all the models loved the terminators (exquisite freehand work on that banner), pre-heresy World Eater and Daemon Prince (great fun to paint).

I was pondering the Skull bases when I started my daemons, I really wish I'd bought some now!.

+Rep coming your way whenh it recharges tomorrow:victory:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Update.

Khorne Bezerkers are done that should be all for my 1750 army. Now on to the vehicles.

Squad 1


Squad 2


Squad 3


The Red Mob of Death


----------

